
Google founders had made pact to work together for 20 years - nreece
http://infotech.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2745770.cms
======
xirium
If the Google founders have agreed to work together for the next 20 years (
[http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/18/news/companies/google.fortun...](http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/18/news/companies/google.fortune/index.htm)
) and 1/3 of the first 500 Google employees have left (
[http://www.news.com/Life-after-Google%2C-with-
millions/2100-...](http://www.news.com/Life-after-Google%2C-with-
millions/2100-1030_3-6226900.html) ) and 2200 Google employees vest and become
millionaire this year and the share price has gone from US$700 to US$550 and
falling then the founders could be last to switch off the lights.

